# mike eckersley search for steve mc donald



## oozdafish (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm ex KSc USC chevron Steve salen shipping early 80 s both hull nautical college .Steve from leeds


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Belated greetings *Mike* and welcome to *SN.* Bon voyage.


----------

